# Good alternatives for Flashget?



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2008)

Been using FG since 2years. No complaints as such. I was just wondering weather there are any good alternatives to it?

If yes, please suggest so with a reason why is it better than flashget?

Thank You.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

if Flashget does not allow RS downloads then you could try out *Free Download manager*

get good dl speeds and has also got in-built support for downloading flash vdoz

no support for RS tho


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2008)

Unfortunately, most of my downloads are from RS. I have a premium account.


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 15, 2008)

Try Orbit Downloader. That is the DM i use.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there any DM which stops automatically while we surf the pages and starts automatically when we stop doing so?

ps - theres one 'Automatic' option in speed limit mode which I still haven't been able to figure out.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 15, 2008)

a_medico said:


> Is there any DM which stops automatically while we surf the pages and starts automatically when we stop doing so?


Check if there is some option like "Download only when internet connection is idle".


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 15, 2008)

You can do it in Flashget itself. The Automatic option does, well, not exactly that, but what it does is, it allows you to browse the net, while downloading at a decreased download speed. It automatically adjusts the download speed so that the other programs which access net are given the priority.

You are looking for something like what disk defragmenters do, defragment while the HD is idle, but net can be used by any program like windows update, or even messengers, or antivirus updates etc. So, such an option, even if it exists in some download manager, will be very slow on downloads.

I suggest you try the automatic mode.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

in FDM there is a *Traffic usage mode* with *Light, Medium *and*Heavy* options

u will have to select them manually tho accourding to your surfing time

FDM shud also support premium RS accounts - u get a direct link dont u?

i was talkin about the free RS accounts


----------



## freakitude (Apr 15, 2008)

try orbit downloader.


----------

